# MISSING - Carole Day (British Ex-Pat)



## laylaamir (Feb 28, 2011)

*Missing Person – Carole Day*

Carole Day (56) a British ex-pat living in Hong Kong, flew to Manila (Philippines) for a scheduled business trip on the 10th September 2010. After her meetings at LRI Design Studio were complete Carole was due to fly to Phuket (Thailand) from Cebu (Philippines) on 11/12th September 2010 and then return to Hong Kong on 15th September 2010, for a close friends funeral. 

Carole did not arrive in Phuket and the National Bureau of Investigation (NBI) have confirmed Carole has not left the Philippines. There has been no contact from Carole Day since 12th September 2010. 

If you have any details or information as to the disappearance of Carole Day, no matter how seemingly trivial, please please get in contact. 

Her son, Jai Day (24) is accepting any and all contact from those who believe they have helpful and constructive information; 

M: +(852) 9633 3071
T: +63 (0) 916 440 2851

*CAROLE DAY*
D.O.B: 19-July-1954 / 56 years old
Nationality: British / Hong Kong permanent resident for 22 years
British Passport: 707377691
Marriage status: Widowed – 6 years
Appearance
Height: 5’4
Build: Slim
Hair: Blond/strawberry Blond
Eyes: Brown

*Next of Kin = 2 Sons*
Jai Day (24) / +(852) 9633 3071 / +63 (0) 916 440 2851 
Jamie Day (21) / +(852) 9820 7853


----------



## laylaamir (Feb 28, 2011)

For further updates please join the Facebook group and share with friends to spread the word - "Missing: Carole Day"


----------

